# Thanks for Everyones Help!



## KentKHI (Dec 2, 2004)

All you helpful people!

I have a love/hate relationship with Excel, but I think I finally bot over the hump on understanding code, thanks to you all.
I finished my project that you all have helped me on,  It is a huge accomplishment for me, and there is no way I could have done it without all your help.  

A HUGE THANKYOU to all who helped!
You guys are awesome, and greatly appreciated for your knowledge, patience, and giving/helpful personalities.

I'll be around!

Thanks again,

Kent


----------



## Sootie (Dec 2, 2004)

Can I just say I agree with you Kent they are an awsome bunch of people the help they give and the kindness they show towards strangers it really restores your faith in people I would have to say finding this message board was like finding a gold mind 
THANKS GUYS
SOOTIE ray:


----------

